# (AR) - "HRCH Breeze Hill's Dude" for Stud



## Breeze Hill Retrievers (Feb 8, 2010)

Dude comes from great hunt test and field trial dogs. He is a really nice team player and has great hunting instincts. Dude hunts primarily in the green timber of Bayou Meto along with rice and bean ground throughout Arkansas. He received his SHR title before he was a year old, earned his HR title at 16 months old, and earned his HRCH title before he turned 2 years old. Dude completed a perfect 12 for 12 through his hunt test career to receive his HRCH title. We will be running multiple finished tests this next spring and fall to prepare him for the 2014 Fall Grand.

Stud Fee is $500.00 to approved females

He was trained at Breeze Hill Retrievers by Logan Thomas
www.duckdogs.net
Pedigree
Whelped: 5/24/2011
AKC #: SR68617204
UKC #: R224-128
Cerf: Normal
CNM #: clear (parentage)
EIC #: clear (parentage)
Hips: LR-204362G24M-VPI Good
Elbows: LR-EL60394M27-VPI Normal​


----------

